# Alarming EPS!!



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

The European Protected Species campaign via Pro Keepers Lobby is underway. It could do with more support from all fraternities, but especially from the reptile community. As said, you do not have to use our formats alone, you can use them as an example of 'how to write it out' or you can use a format of your own.

But l would urge all keepers of both EPS and non EPS species to send in something.

We are curently looking at a proposed 100,000 posterette print off for retailers up and down the UK, and were hoping to use those associated with REPTA to deliver to retailers via their livefood orders, but we will have to see how this materialises before we can confirm this as a go ahead.

However, l received an email today from a lepidopterist for despite the mammals included in this listing and the reptiles, the insect keepers of both dead and very much alive collections would be very seriously affected by this.

He talked to a colleague of his whom runs a Butterfly park in Yorkshire whom asked his EHO whom himself issued the Zoological Licence what his views were on the EPS legislation.

I found the quote below extremely alarming, but just in case some of you do not fully follow it, l will explain the implications of what he has said, so you to fully understand, just how dangerous his quote in reality could be, and would again after you have read this urge keepers of all to write in your views and opinions of this potentially deadly piece of legis.

Asking the officer his thoughts on the EPS etc...his reply:

*"The legislation is very unclear and when I ask the authorities for*
*clarification I am instructed to take the case to court for clarification*
*leading to a legal precedent being made for further cases to be based on.*

*Recent cases of clarification in court has been made with higher*
*mammals and the area of dangerous animal classification"*

So to those whom would in many respects be there to police this act, they too find the legislation difficult to understand. When the EHO requests clarification from the people who drew up and in so speaking created the EPS legis for the UK, they must also be without knowledge for their response is very clear cut! 

All cases are to be presented to court for clarification??

Many of you might know that many local magistrates are also trained by the RSPCA in how to interpret the laws of the RSPCA and how to find those charged of offences, guilty.

So if one is presented [EPS case] to a local magistrate - their natural reaction would be to contact the authorities who designed the legislation in the first place and ask for clarification?

Whom in turn do not have a clue apparently for they are saying that the courts should decide for them how to proceed.

So if the EPS keeper is found guilty then that case or those cases will be used as the ways forwards in this legislation. If one keeper is found guilty, then let the hanging parties with flaming torches commence!

Not scaremongering, this is hardened fact.

The authorities know not how this piece of legislation works and will seek guidance from the local courts, hardly inspirational is it Natural England, is if DEFRA, is it Ms Joan Ruddock??

That you have not just in one foul move declared upwards of 1,000,000 animals to be exterminated, but in the reality of this situation, design a legislation and then not bother to really follow through the legal implications of this death sentence!!

How so?

How can the authorities who devised this master piece not know the answers?

Well done, juinor ministers of the United Kingdom, well done, l take my hat off to you indeed!

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I have joined up to this, and support this stand.. I have offered support on going, and by myself.. yet I haven't even recieved an aknowledgement of signing up..


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Not true,

I have in fact sent you a response, in an email from

[email protected]

Entitled Pro Keepers Lobby, where upon l thanked you for your support, as indeed l do to all of those who sign up.

But you may wish to check your spam files, sometimes new addys enter there and because we receive so much spam nowadays, not everyone does what l do and that is ; read through to see if genuine emails have become snagged in there.

regards Rory


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

ahh... that is probably the problem.. damn! My Spam folder tends to empty every night ffs. 

Sorry about that


----------

